# Möglichkeit der Kopplung Wago 750-889 und Homematic CCU2



## mnuesser (3 November 2015)

Huhu,

nachdem ich gesehen habe wie günstig die Raumtemperatursensoren von der Homematic Serie sind,
gibt es die Möglichkeit eine Ethernet Wago SPS (750-889) direkt mit einer Homematic CCU2 zu koppeln?

gruss Markus


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (28 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ein koppeln des 750-889 Controller mit einem Ethernet basierenden Gerät, wie das Homematic CCU2 wäre denkbar möglich.
Leider habe wir keine fertige Lösung dafür. Dieses Gerät kommuniziert wahrscheinlich über ein Hersteller eigenes Protokoll.
Dieses könnte mit einem Server (PC) organisierten Zusatztool, welches fähig ist dieses Protokoll zu interpretieren, eingebunden werden. Somit wäre dann der Umgang mit einem konventionellen Protokoll wie z.B. Modbus UDP oder TCP möglich, um die Verbindung zu dem 750-889 Controller sicherzustellen.
Soweit in der Theorie.

Wie bereits bemerkt, wir haben für dieses Gerät leider keine fertige Software-Lösung.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (28 Dezember 2015)

Da ich mich derzeit mit meinem Raspery und IO Broker für die Homematic beschäftige habe ich zufällig gesehen das dieses Tool zumindest eine ModBus Schnittstelle hat. In wie weit man die hier nutzen kann, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen aber denke ein Blick in diese Richtung kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Knaller (29 Dezember 2015)

Auf dem Pi kann man ein SDK laden und selber eine CCU programmieren.  Schau mal bei ELV vorbei



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mnuesser (29 Dezember 2015)

Danke an alle,

ich habe dies nun so gelöst: Ich benutze die XML-Api auf der CCU2
und lese die per HTTP-GET aus, und benutze den XMLReader von OSCAT,
um an die Daten zu kommen.

Leider ist dieses sehr unperformant, abgesehen davon mutet es an wie eine
Bastellösung. Da ich das ganze in meinem zukünftigen Heim verbauen möchte,
bin ich wieder weg von der Homematic, und mache nun alles nur mit der Wago
und KNX/Dali.

gruss Markus


----------

